# N I E - update?



## baffled again (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm out in the sticks in N Extremadura and can't find a straight answer to what seems to be a simple question:

My NIE, a couple of years old now, no longer shows my current address. Do I have to go to the Policia Nacional to update, or can I just update my address via car registration/ITV/informing my bank, etc? The NIE seems to be kind of like a passport, which you don't have to update. 

What are the real-world penalties if I have to update with the PN and don't? I love Spain but can live without yet another endless wait in line if there's no real point in it. 
Grateful for all help, thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baffled again said:


> I'm out in the sticks in N Extremadura and can't find a straight answer to what seems to be a simple question:
> 
> My NIE, a couple of years old now, no longer shows my current address. Do I have to go to the Policia Nacional to update, or can I just update my address via car registration/ITV/informing my bank, etc? The NIE seems to be kind of like a passport, which you don't have to update.
> 
> ...


The NIE is on the residencia certificate yes??? Which means the number is fine, but you probably need to change the address on your residencia. Altho I dont think anything bad happens if you dont, but if you need to get something like social security number or sign for anything official then yes you'd need to have it right. When I changed mine, I went to the foreigners office and they gave me an appointment to return with photocopies of my current rental agreement, passport, etc and it was done in a matter of moments

Jo xxxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

On this point I had an NIE 6 years ago and am returning to Spain do you know if I get a new one or the old one has to be renewed as I dont have any paperwork etc or anything 

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

philly said:


> On this point I had an NIE 6 years ago and am returning to Spain do you know if I get a new one or the old one has to be renewed as I dont have any paperwork etc or anything
> 
> Thanks


I think they look you up and if you're on the list already you keep that number. Just tell them what you've said here.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think they look you up and if you're on the list already you keep that number. Just tell them what you've said here.


Thats great thanks also I guess cos my passport has been remewed that shouldn t make a difference and like the UK it doesn t matter which area I go back to the NIE is the same


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Thats great thanks also I guess cos my passport has been remewed that shouldn t make a difference and like the UK it doesn t matter which area I go back to the NIE is the same



Nowadays residencias and NIE numbers are on the same form which should have your current address on it


Jo xxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Nowadays residencias and NIE numbers are on the same form which should have your current address on it
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jo worst case scenario would I be able to get a new one ????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Thanks jo worst case scenario would I be able to get a new one ????


 Yes, if you have your old number then take it with you, along with your passport, rental agreement/proof of address, photocopies of everything, inside leg measurement (!!!) and they'll either do it there and then or given you a return appointment

Jo xxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes, if you have your old number then take it with you, along with your passport, rental agreement/proof of address, photocopies of everything, inside leg measurement (!!!) and they'll either do it there and then or given you a return appointment
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo

Our daughter is the same ( can t find and doesn t know her old number ) but thinks she may owe some ss payments so is hoping they won t rememeber her and give her a new one hahah otherwise she will be paying back social which makes her mad cos so many people work "in the black " but we ll see

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Thanks Jo
> 
> Our daughter is the same ( can t find and doesn t know her old number ) but thinks she may owe some ss payments so is hoping they won t rememeber her and give her a new one hahah otherwise she will be paying back social which makes her mad cos so many people work "in the black " but we ll see
> 
> xx


Working in the black is all changing in Spain and not before time, its that which is partly responsible for Spains economic crisis. 

Jo xxx


----------



## baffled again (Dec 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> The NIE is on the residencia certificate yes??? Which means the number is fine, but you probably need to change the address on your residencia. Altho I dont think anything bad happens if you dont, but if you need to get something like social security number or sign for anything official then yes you'd need to have it right. When I changed mine, I went to the foreigners office and they gave me an appointment to return with photocopies of my current rental agreement, passport, etc and it was done in a matter of moments
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you. I'm not actually sure whether my NIE certificate is also the residencia certificate -- I'd assumed it was since I've read often enough that the two are one and the same, though I gather it wasn't always like that. If I understand the legalese on the certificate, it simply cites a bunch of laws ending in Dec 2004 and says my name and number are in the official Registro Central de Extranjeros. 

I'm retired, have never had earned income in Spain, and have private medical insurance, so black money and soc sec aren't an issue. I just don't like long queues any more!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baffled again said:


> Thank you. I'm not actually sure whether my NIE certificate is also the residencia certificate -- I'd assumed it was since I've read often enough that the two are one and the same, though I gather it wasn't always like that. If I understand the legalese on the certificate, it simply cites a bunch of laws ending in Dec 2004 and says my name and number are in the official Registro Central de Extranjeros.
> 
> I'm retired, have never had earned income in Spain, and have private medical insurance, so black money and soc sec aren't an issue. I just don't like long queues any more!


it isn't necessarily the same - it's quite possible to have a NIE without a resident's cert - last summer in Benidorm I had to get a NIE first for someone, and then go back a couple of weeks later with them to sort out the resident's cert seperately

different offices unfortunately have slightly different procedures - it depends exactly what you have - the resident's cert will say that it's that & also have your NIE on it - can't remember the exact wording without digging mine out - but it does sound like yours is the resident's cert.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You get what you apply for. A NIE number if you use form EX15:

http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...citudes2/15-Formulario_NIE_y_certificados.pdf

and a certificate of registration (including NIE number) if you use EX18. The EX18 also has a specific box to tick if you are changing your address:

http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...es2/18-Certificado_Residencia_comunitaria.pdf


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> You get what you apply for. A NIE number if you use form EX15:
> 
> http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...citudes2/15-Formulario_NIE_y_certificados.pdf
> 
> ...


Is an NIE number for life as in UK ?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I don't think they have NIE numbers in the UK but, yes, the number also serves as a fiscal identification number and doesn't change. The nearest equivalent in the UK is probably a national insurance number which doesn't change either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Is an NIE number for life as in UK ?


 Well sort pof. If you get one that doesnt have the residencia attached then they will tell you its only valid for 3 months. That said, if you go to renew it after three months its the same number and no one seems to know why you're there

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> You get what you apply for. A NIE number if you use form EX15:
> 
> http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...citudes2/15-Formulario_NIE_y_certificados.pdf
> 
> ...


ahh - but last summer in Benidorm they wouldn't process the EX18 unless he already had a NIE


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well sort pof. If you get one that doesnt have the residencia attached then they will tell you its only valid for 3 months. That said, if you go to renew it after three months its the same number and no one seems to know why you're there
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo, are you sure youu're not thinking of the _empadronamiento?_ That runs out, but the NIE?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NIE numbers are for life - any tells you different, they're wrong.

The NIE document is on white paper and the residencia on green (should be simple to spot the difference).

The rules are that if you don't have an NIE, then applying for a residencia get's you one as a by-product.


I know not every official follows the rules but, strictly speaking, you don't need an NIE before getting a residencia.


----------

